# What Should The Mavs Do With Dirk?



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

If the Mavs plan on going into "tank mode" this upcoming season, does it make sense to keep Dirk around for another year playing on a lottery-bound roster? I'm interested in hearing what Mavs fans think should happen now after this DeAndre Jordan debacle. I can't see Dirk playing in any other uniform. But I would hate to see him finish his career while Dallas tries to rebuild from scratch. I don't expect him to retire now but I wonder if Cuban can convince him to stick it out for a year and then make another strong push in free agency next summer. Cuban always seems to have a plan, and the Mavs usually rebound quicker than most teams after losing/missing out on free agents.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Trade him to Warriors for wallace and future picks

Thunder trade Durant for Klay Thompson and Barnes.

Warriors Starters:

Dirk
Durant
Curry
Green
Iggy


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I think that once it becomes clear that they aren't making the playoffs this year, Cuban will offer Dirk the chance to go to a contender.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, I would have liked if the answer was "send him to a contender and make the playoffs that much more interesting", but it appears the answer's going to be "slap a 40-win team together around him".


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Have him stick it out in Dallas - he has a ring, no need to go chasing. Being one of the few players to be the face of a franchise his entire career does more for his legacy than being a roleplayer on a second championship team ever could


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cuban genuinely loves and respects Dirk. I think he will (and should) do whatever Dirk wants. If Dirk wants to finish his career in Dallas, let him ride it out. If he wants to make a run at another ring, ship him off to a contender.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I can't, for the life of me, imagine Dirk with another jersey. He IS the Mavericks. I really hope he rides into the sunset with the team. Cuban will bever trade him.

And i don't really see what Dirk would have to gain by jumping to a contender as a third-banana.

He has his championship, his MVP, a truckload of franchise records and, probably, a jog upstairs after retiring. Why move?


----------

